# Remember Finnegan, our rescue dog?



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Some of you may remember Finnegan, our HRI Rescue dog, who came to us 9 months ago. Yesterday our sweet dog passed his evaluation for National Capital Therapy Dogs, Inc. We love him so much and are now happy that so many other people, kids and older folks, will be receiving visits and licks from this wonderful Havanese lovebug!


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

That's wonderful, Nan - congratulations to you and Finnegan!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Way to go, Finnegan!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good job! :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I am just soooo happy for you and little Finnegan!!!!! You brought the best out in this little guy and now you can share him in such a wonderful way. Congrats. This is such a happy ending and a truely wonderful beginning!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How could we forget our little Finnegan (begin again). I have to tell you, my heart skipped a beat for a moment when you began your message. So happy it was wonderful news. He's a special, sweet boy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations Finnegan, very nice!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! He's lookin' sharp in his vest 

Kara


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!! Finnegan is showing that he was a special treasure that was just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

A cute little green vest just in time for St. Patrick's Day.  Therapy dogs are so wonderful. A big golden retriever comes into the school's library to read with the special needs kids. How do you decide where to go with a therapy dog? Is there a masterlist of places where people would love to have a dog come visit?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That's very sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

From rescue dog to therapy dog, what a wonderful journey. Congratulations to you and Finnegan!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: Congrats to you and Finnegan! :cheer2:

What a special havanese he must be,to go from rescue to therapy work. That is absolutely wonderful and a true testiment to how dogs can really over come anything with the right humans involved. Congrats to you both! :tea:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes! Finnegan was actually very easy to train and he loves to greet kids and people on the street, so I thought he'd do well.
Can't wait to get started visiting with him! The people are going to love him, especially the kids.

Funny thing is that he is not too good with some dogs while he is walking on leash. He lunges and barks like crazy at some dogs and he wags his little tail at others. So I know we have more work to do. I guess the training never ends!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I think he's doing wonderfully! Congratulations!


----------

